# [TIP / ebuild] Bouton suspend dans fenêtre de logout KDE

## Temet

Bonjour,

Tout est dit plus ou moins là mais bon : http://goondy.free.fr/gentoo/ebuilds

J'ai pris le patch qui se trouve ici : http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=47593

J'ai modifié 3 fois rien. Y a une version en anglais et une en français ... oui bah y a pas de po dans le coin tout ça alors hein ...

Enfin bref, ça donne ça : http://goondy.free.fr/gentoo/ebuilds/images/veille-disque.png et http://goondy.free.fr/gentoo/ebuilds/images/veille-ram.png

Pour passer de l'un à l'autre, maintenir SHIFT ... ou pas.

AVANT TOUTE CHOSE : 

- avoir installé suspend2 (et que ça marche hein)

- avoir claqué sudo sur les commandes "hibernate" et "hibernate-ram"

- savoir installer un ebuild local ... le cas échéant, savoir lire la doc ^^

Les ebuilds (à mettre dans /usr/local/portage/kde-base/ksmserver) :

- version française

- english version

Faut relancer KDE pour que ce soit pris en compte.

PS : pour les peureux, la compilation prend environ deux minutes  :Wink: 

----------

